# Best memory card for 80D?



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey guys. I currently use a 16gb lexar 1000x sdhc professional card that writes 150mbps. I was wondering if there were faster cards or better cards for the camera? I like to keep a few on hand in my bag and since this one was thrown into the deal it's the only one I have. Looking to upgrade to a 32 or 64 gb card but don't know what brand/ speed to look for.


----------



## weepete (Dec 1, 2016)

Well the 80D has a write speed of around 80MB/s so look for a card with that or faster. Bear in mind that memory card manufacturers often quote the read speed which is faster, but it't the write speed that determines how fast your buffer will clear. 

There are some tests on here Canon 80D SD Card Comparison Write Speed Tests -  Camera Memory Speed Comparison & Performance tests for SD and CF cards


----------



## alexis.alvarez (Dec 1, 2016)

A few words of advice on cards: Lower-capacity cards are probably a safer bet than higher-capacity -- if you lose a card after shooting, you lose a lot less. Having lost cards a couple of times, I now don't use anything larger than 8gb card. Yes, it means having to change more often, but I'd rather that than lose images.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 1, 2016)

weepete has great advice. 
On card brands, I tend to stick with better name brands just for reliability. 
Size......guess it depends on how you manage your cards. Can't say I've lost one yet so I run dual 64's so I don't have to change cards every half an hour.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Dec 1, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> weepete has great advice.
> On card brands, I tend to stick with better name brands just for reliability.
> Size......guess it depends on how you manage your cards. Can't say I've lost one yet so I run dual 64's so I don't have to change cards every half an hour.


You would fill up a 64gb?! I dealt with 2gb cf before I got my 16gb sdhc. Wow. I will look into that link, thank you.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Dec 1, 2016)

If the camera reads 80, would it be a waste to buy a card that reads 300mbps and writes 260mbps? Should I just get a write of 95 (says reads 81.5 on the website link above). Is the 260 not able to be utilized?


----------



## AndyG (Dec 1, 2016)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> If the camera reads 80, would it be a waste to buy a card that reads 300mbps and writes 260mbps? Should I just get a write of 95 (says reads 81.5 on the website link above). Is the 260 not able to be utilized?



Well, you might as well spend the extra couple of bucks for the faster transfer speed to your PC/Mac.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 1, 2016)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> You would fill up a 64gb?!



I've filled both the my CF and SD cards and had to move onto a second SD card. All 64's. Took about 4 hours.
This doesn't happen often though. I regularly shoot 30-40gb in an outing.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Dec 1, 2016)

I got the 300/260 32gb


----------



## KmH (Dec 1, 2016)

alexis.alvarez said:


> I now don't use anything larger than 8gb card.


Same here, and for the same reason.
I don't use cards bigger than 8 gb.
I only takes a few seconds to change cards.


----------



## KmH (Dec 1, 2016)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Hey guys. I currently use a 16gb lexar 1000x sdhc professional card that writes 150mbps.


Nope.
*Read Speed* - _Up to_ 150 MB/s Maximum
*Write* Speed - _Up to_  40 MB/s Maximum
Lexar® Professional 1000x SDHC™/SDXC™ UHS-II

What do you shoot that requires high read/write speeds and a boatload of capacity?


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't need the capacity but sometimes shoot bursts plus I like maxing things out just in case


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Dec 2, 2016)

I get a burst of 20 shots with the current card, curious to see if the new one can do better. Plus it's twice the capacity, not that I needed more room


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Dec 4, 2016)

There isn't ANYTHING on the internet about this new 300mb/s read - 260mb/s write card. I wonder when it came out... i guess i'll have to see if there's a difference myself. If anything at least i have faster transfer speeds and twice the capacity of the card i got free with the camera. If the card is faster, does the image preview pop up faster on the camera vs a slower card?


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Dec 5, 2016)

OK. So I got the card today. Feels more robust than my lexar. In burst raw I got with the lexar 18 photos. 29 jpeg. With the sandisk I got 19 raw and 42 jpeg. Big difference in jpeg. Same subjects, settings, light, etc. I noticed a huge difference in upload speed as well as how quickly the camera cleared it's buffer. It wasn't light speed but it was noticeable.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Dec 9, 2016)

I got the card. Much better, I actually do notice a difference. Old card was sent back. Thanks for the help


----------

